# Dividing head



## fernballan (Jul 16, 2019)

Someone who has info about this device


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 16, 2019)

Looks like it cost a king's ransom when new


----------



## alloy (Jul 16, 2019)

Disregard


----------



## fernballan (Jul 16, 2019)

One cannot read directly on dividing head !! (Not that model) It seems like it should be connected dill a DRO Type


----------



## fernballan (Jul 16, 2019)

This is the only thing I find but it is not that model. The company does not appear to be any Brits here


----------



## alloy (Jul 16, 2019)

fernballan said:


> One cannot read directly on dividing head !! (Not that model) It seems like it should be connected dill a DRO Type



Sorry I tried to help.  I won't do it again.


----------



## fernballan (Jul 16, 2019)

alloy said:


> Sorry I tried to help.  I won't do it again.


I'm from Sweden And my English is not the best
I'm happy for all the answers. Don't want to make anyone upset. because of my english


----------



## fernballan (Jul 16, 2019)

What I mean is that it is not this model


----------



## Choiliefan (Jul 16, 2019)

Lots of info re optical dividing heads and PG in particular on google:




__





						PG optical dividing head - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				



Too bad it's English...


----------



## dulltool17 (Jul 18, 2019)

Choiliefan said:


> Too bad it's English.


Google translate is your friend.  Not always the best with technical terms, but at least they'd be translated from English.  Some terms, particularly German, don't translate easily.  Fernballen strikes me as a pretty sharp guy; I'd guess he'll figure it out if given a couple of good leads.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 19, 2019)

What does the "optical" designation mean?  Does it refer to the internal construction or the usage?
In any case, it looks like a very precise and expensive unit


----------



## dulltool17 (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm going to go out on a limb, but I think that rotation is measured using an rotary optical encoder.  Think of it as a glass scale DRO, but round, rather than linear.


----------



## Choiliefan (Jul 20, 2019)

__





						Optical Dividing Head (Metrology)
					

8.4. Optical dividing head consists of a circular scale, suitably calibrated in degrees and fractions and fitted concentrically to the axis of the machine spindle. The scale is viewed through a microscope. It can measure directly upto 12″ of arc […]




					what-when-how.com


----------



## fernballan (Jul 20, 2019)

Choiliefan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Choiliefan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 SEC Arc For PG


----------

